# The Magic Of Scotland



## RichN (Dec 17, 2010)

Inspired by the uploads of Buckas I've decided to add a couple of my own.

These shots were taken in and around the Scottish Highlands and some are taken while out looking for photos and others are taken while out hiking/climbing. I hope you like them.









The Great Glen.









Loch Leven and the Pap Of Glencoe









An old shot taken with my old trusty Fuji S2 Pro and a Sigma 17 to something lens. This is looking down to Loch Leven from the summit of the Pap Of Glencoe.









Another hiking pic of my wife in deep snow taken Feb 2010 in that stunning winter. You're looking out over the A82 to the Glencoe Munro's.









Bla Bheinn (Blaven) on Skye.


----------



## RichN (Dec 17, 2010)

Eilean Donan Castle on the way to Skye.









The Quirang on Skye.









Bla Bheinn taken using a very long exposure pre-dawn.









A panoramic image of three shots taken looking at Bucahaille Etvie Mor on Rannoch Moor.









Taken near the summit of Buacahille Etive Beag (winter 2009).









Last one for now - this was taken with a compact camera while on a climbing trip in Glencoe in March 2009. In this image you can see my wife beginning the descent of Broad Gully on Stob Coire Nan Lochan (winter Grade I). I was descending ahead un-roped but Tracey was a little worried about this - it's a graded climb after all - so Alan Halewood (my instructor for the day) short roped her down.

For anyone interested you can see a video of the whole day on my 



 page.

Hope you like the images.

Rich


----------



## jontymo (Feb 17, 2007)

Fantastic Rich

We are off to Oban again in March so the trusty D90 will be getting some hammer!!!


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Great shots there, Rich - very Colin Baxterish. :thumb:

The first one of your wife isn't in deep snow though, that's what we call a dusting.......


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Great shots....lovely!!!!

Scotland really is an amazing place, if you ignore the rain, wind, midgies, neds, and all our other problems!!

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## RichN (Dec 17, 2010)

slim_boy_fat said:


> Great shots there, Rich - very Colin Baxterish. :thumb:
> 
> The first one of your wife isn't in deep snow though, that's what we call a dusting.......


LOL - it wasn't deep there, but in places it was waist deep and soft! I didn't actually summit that day as the going was far too tough even for me .

Rich


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> Great shots....lovely!!!!
> 
> Scotland really is an amazing place, if you ignore the rain, wind, midgies, neds, and all our other problems!!
> 
> ...


You mean women motorists?  Btw, from your description of her, you sure it wasn't Gail? :lol:

Sorry Rich, off topic......


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

slim_boy_fat said:


> You mean women motorists?  Btw, from your description of her, you sure it wasn't Gail? :lol:
> 
> Sorry Rich, off topic......


:lol:

Yes they are a big problem too...but only for pedestrians it would seem!

:devil:


----------



## smalltrees (May 7, 2009)

Beautiful... well done...

thanks for sharing...


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

Stunning pics, Rich! Living in Switzerland, i'm not exactly short of great Landscape, but there's nothing like that here, very special .... I love the melancholy of the Highlands! Really nice. Are these colors straight out of the cam at normal settings or is this saturation enhanced or so?


----------



## RichN (Dec 17, 2010)

They are all shot in RAW so I have to boost saturation - but only by a maximum of 10 to 15%. Levels adjusted and I use the Photoshop smart sharpen filter.

I try not to over work any image - if it's not good out of the camera I tend to bin them (well I don't bin them - I have a HUGE amount of unused/edited RAW files).

Rich


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2011)

Lovely photos :thumb: I spent two weeks up in the cairngorms a couple of years ago, some stunning scenery up there


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

very nice.... been talking about Scotland with SWMBO this evening.... looks like we should be going


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

superb stuff and thanks for sharing always love riding up there.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

RichN said:


> Another hiking pic of my wife in deep snow taken Feb 2010 in that stunning winter. You're looking out over the A82 to the Glencoe Munro's.


Cracking shot that matey, has HIGH commerical potential I reckon from speaking to a few mags about what they're after - send it in to Trail/TGO etc I'm sure they'd be interested - could be used as a double page lead in shot to a story about walking in winter, you could write it to be fair as you've done that in your vid, supply them with maps, pics along the way would land you probably about £500, would be £200 for the double page pic on it's own :thumb:

Have added you on flickr :thumb:

drew


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

> They are all shot in RAW so I have to boost saturation - but only by a maximum of 10 to 15%. Levels adjusted and I use the Photoshop smart sharpen filter.


Never used RAW myself, even if the Cam can do it (Canon 350D).... that said, I'm no Fotopro and probably wouldn't know how to properly work with RAW .... plus the HUGE files (ok, with modern Cardspace neglectable). I really like your shots, though .... clear air it seems, nice details, nice & well spread light and your sky is actually proper and blue  I bought a pol filter for just that recently.... I hope it'll help me.


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Very nice shots Rich! :thumb: Fingers crossed I get chance to get back to Scotland this year so I can shoot some rolls of film, beautiful scenery.


----------



## UBRWGN (Nov 25, 2007)

Amazing shots. :thumb:
Really need to get round to Scotland one day.


----------



## col8482 (Jul 11, 2010)

:doublesho

Amazing.


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

great pics, the first one is amazing, that must have been a really fine day lol, hopefully get some good pics myself as i wanna go for a drive over to the westcoast this year with my mate


----------



## FrazzleTC (Jul 4, 2009)

Lovely pics. I'm very fond of that area having been on holiday there several times over the years.


----------

